# Cleaning an APS-C Sensor



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I've found a few splodges appearing in the pictures I'm taking on my Sony a5100, particularly on pictures taken with longer exposure times. I've swapped lenses over and moved the camera around and the splodges still appear in the same place so I'm pretty certain the sensor needs a clean (although it looks pristine to the naked eye).

I've never cleaned a sensor before and am a little nervous of doing permanent damage. I've done a quick google and ordered some of these swabs which should arrive today.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00TF9AIF4/ref=od_aui_detailpages01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The only other equipment I have is a blower and a brush thing, cheapo's similar to these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01GY6QDX6/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I was planning on giving the sensor a good blow(!) and then a swab which I hope I will get rid of my splodges.

Anything I should be wary of or not do?!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Morning Krispy - blow means shifting the crud elsewhere inn the mechanism? Suck may be a better answer?

mike


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

dobra said:


> Morning Krispy - blow means shifting the crud elsewhere inn the mechanism? Suck may be a better answer?
> 
> mike


 Morning Mike.

On a Sunday? 

Is it better to just swab then and leave the blowing out all together?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Dust elsewhere isnt really a problem so a good strong blow is worth a try and is the recommended fix by pros. I use a rocket blower which is specifically designed for cleaning camera sensors. Give it a go, be careful not you touch the sensor at all with anything.



Krispy said:


> Morning Mike.
> 
> On a Sunday?
> 
> Is it better to just swab then and leave the blowing out all together?


 Don't swab! Unless you know what you are doing and using the right kit you WILL knacker your sensor and make the camera junk. Honestly, the swab should be a last resort as the consequences of failure are dire.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Padders said:


> Dust elsewhere isnt really a problem so a good strong blow is worth a try and is the recommended fix by pros. I use a rocket blower which is specifically designed for cleaning camera sensors. Give it a go, be careful not you touch the sensor at all with anything.
> 
> Don't swab! Unless you know what you are doing and using the right kit you WILL knacker your sensor and make the camera junk.


 Really? I'm glad I asked then.

I was just reading a guide that said the sensors are, although sensitive, quite robust and as long as you use the correct tools you'll be fine.

I lost my blower so I did give the sensor a light brush yesterday but this didn't sort the problem, I hope I haven't buggered it. New blower arriving today so will try that first.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

When you use a blower hold the camera upside down i.e. sensor pointing towards the floor, if you just blow the dust inside the camera it will end up back on the sensor (I believe the electrical charge running through the sensor attracts dust) Be careful with swabbing, always blow first, if their happened to be grit or similar tough particle on the sensor you will scratch it.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Search on Rocket blower, they are high powered and use filtered air.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

graham1981 said:


> When you use a blower hold the camera upside down i.e. sensor pointing towards the floor, if you just blow the dust inside the camera it will end up back on the sensor (I believe the electrical charge running through the sensor attracts dust) Be careful with swabbing, always blow first, if their happened to be grit or similar tough particle on the sensor you will scratch it.


 Thanks Graham, that makes perfect sense.



Padders said:


> Search on Rocket blower, they are high powered and use filtered air.


 I wish I'd asked yesterday! I've ordered another photo-r cheapy blower. Do you mean one of these?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Giottos-GTAA1900-Rocket-Air-Blower/dp/B00017LSPI


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Yep that's the one but there may be cheaper alternatives out there if you google search. The reviews on tha Amazon dry wipes you linked to aren't bad but as noted above I would blow as much dust off before using those if you have to that is.

Oh and don't be tempted to use a brush again. Not good!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks Padders - lesson learned and in time, I hope!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have had to clean my Sonys before and used tinned air. The first thing to do is go to the manual and use the cleaning procedure. Most of the Sonys will combine you blowing on the sensor as well as an antistatic cycle. As I mentioned I use air in a can, so I hold it about two feet away from the camera so the propellants don't contaminate the sensor. Afterwards, take a picture of a white surface and check that it has all departed, otherwise repeat.

Later,
William


----------



## Tomh1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

I use a rocket blower or canned air normally to get the dust of the sensor. I have cleaned the sensor on my 6D a couple of times using E-Wipes & a piece of plastic to wrap the wipe around. It's really not that difficult & I think people get to worked up about the possibility of the sensor getting damaged!

Karl Taylor has a tutorial on YouTube about sensor cleaning. Worth a look!!






Cheers T


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Incidentally, fixed lens compact cameras suffer from this too as the lens tracking in and out draws dust in via a bellows effect. A good going over with a household vacuum with the camera shut down often works wonders in these cases, particularly if you concentrate on the gaps in the case. It sounds mad but it works.


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Not sure about your sensor, but on my nikon SLR I clean the sensor (well actually the filter that sits in front of it) quite regularly. Use the right kit and it's fine. Was quite nervous the first itme, but now it's fine. The filter on top of the sensor itself has a hardness akin to sapphire, so it's pretty damn hard to damage.

It is however quite hard to get all the marks off, even after several attempts, so be aware that the results may not be as you wish. Apparently specks of pollen are the worst, and once on the filter/sensor, and a few pictures get taken, the electric charge 'welds' them in place making them nay on impossible to shift.


----------

